# My HF DC doesn't turn on.



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

There where no known problems, just went to turn it on the first time that day and nothing, no noise.

I checked the breaker, it was fine and I have something else plugged in the outlet and it worked. 

What could be the problem?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

TrevortdogR said:


> There where no known problems, just went to turn it on the first time that day and nothing, no noise.
> 
> I checked the breaker, it was fine and I have something else plugged in the outlet and it worked.
> 
> What could be the problem?


Assuming there is nothing wrong with the motor it's probably the switch. You might remove the switch and see if there is power to the wire going to the motor.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

I have the same unit and it did the same thing. The switch has a history of crapping out. They are pretty easy to get on line. To confirm I wired past the switch and plugged it in and mine worked fine. I left mine that way as it's plugged into a switched outlet so I never did use it. If your's is also a switch problem you could order one from HF or replace it with any motor rated switch.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys, when I get a chance i will check to see if it's the switch.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Would this be a correct replacement switch?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2091268722&pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

No, that wouldn't be a direct replacement but if you are handy you could make it work. You would have to get a blank metal outlet cover and drill a hole to mount the switch. I will look and see if I can find a switch that would be a direct replacement.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

TrevortdogR said:


> Would this be a correct replacement switch?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2091268722&pf_rd_i=desktop


Take a look at this one. I don't remember your exact size but I think it's close. 
http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electr...witches/SPST-15-AMP-ROCKER-SWITCH-11-3066.axd


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Ratings on that switch will be fine. Physical size is close to the size of yours. I've done a lot of business with these people. Good company to work with. Hope this helps.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

TMA Woodworks said:


> Take a look at this one. I don't remember your exact size but I think it's close.
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electr...witches/SPST-15-AMP-ROCKER-SWITCH-11-3066.axd


Doesn't the switch need to be rated for 20 amps since HF DC is?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

TrevortdogR said:


> Doesn't the switch need to be rated for 20 amps since HF DC is?


I bet they also sell one that is 20 amps. Here is one that is 20 amps. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Power-Tool-...elta-Dewalt-Ryobi-Craftsman-etc-/321085522170


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

TrevortdogR said:


> Doesn't the switch need to be rated for 20 amps since HF DC is?


Mine never had a 20 amp switch in it. It was 15. Mine is about 10-12 years old. I see that they now say 20 amp peak. The way to be sure is look at the plate on the motor. It will give you all the specs of that motor. My guess is that it pulls under 15 amps and they are trying to compensate for the inrush at startup.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

TMA Woodworks said:


> Take a look at this one. I don't remember your exact size but I think it's close.
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/Electr...witches/SPST-15-AMP-ROCKER-SWITCH-11-3066.axd


I went ahead an ordered that switch, thanks for your help.


----------

